# Versatility of AE Strand in Walnut Calf?



## mdh (May 10, 2011)

I've been hoping to use the current Nordstrom sale to add some AEs to my essentially nonexistent dress shoe wardrobe. It looks like the most appropriate-to-business shoes from AE on sale are the Park Avenue in black, and the Strand in walnut calf. I have black cap toes, so I was really hoping to pick up something in burgundy, but that doesn't appear to be in the cards.

Does anyone have comments on the appropriateness of the Strand for business attire in a government setting? They're beautiful, but I'm a little concerned that the brogueing may be a bit too much.

Further, given that I will be wearing primarily navy and gray suits, what are the prospects for matching this color shoe with these suits? Andy's encyclopedia says that brown shoes are a "sophisticated look with navy and gray." Am I correct in understanding gray in this context to refer only to medium to lighter grays? And is this "sophisticated" look one that would be perceived as fussy or eccentric?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I wore suits while doing "the peoples work" for a fair number of years and I do have a pair of AE Strands in walnut calf. So I may be just a little biased but, I think they would look just fine, worn with the navy and gray suits that you suggest. However, I also don't find the brogueing to be at all off-putting! Good luck with your decision.


----------



## ykurtz (Mar 7, 2007)

Walnut strands will stand out a lot if your suits are on the dark side. If you have a medium or a light gray suit, then walnut shoes go well. Navy and charcoal suits will be high contrast against your shoes, and people will look down at your feet almost immediately. I favor an integrated look where nothing pops out at the viewer. But you might have a different aesthetic.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

I wear walnut McAllisters (nearly identical, except for being a wingtip, not a cap toe) regularly in my wardrobe and think they look great, as do my chestnut Fairfax (lighter shade of brown, brogue wholecuts). 

If you're looking for something with a burgandy slant at the Nordstrom sale, consider the Chili Lasalle; it wouldn't be a regular suit shoe, but for Fridays and casual outings, perfect.


----------



## K Street (Dec 4, 2007)

The walnut Strands look fantastic with a light or medium gray suit. They also work well with light/medium gray pants and a sport coat or blazer. I have never tried them with a navy or charcoal suit but I second ykurtz's comments on contrast.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

For anyone who cares, or is interested, in the 30's, when brown shoes began to be worn with business suits, only very dark, antiqued, almost black, browns were acceptable in large part because of the contrast issue mentioned above; and,"tan", as they were then called, shoes were only worn with country suits.


----------



## mdh (May 10, 2011)

Thanks, guys. I went and checked them out, and I think they are a bit much for my style, and that the contrast would be an issue for me. I saw the LaSalle, as well, but it doesn't really fit a niche that I'm trying to fill. I'll probably just bite the bullet on the merlot PA at some point in the future, or maybe start calling up the shoe bank now and then.


----------



## J.Marko (Apr 14, 2009)

I occasionally wear my walnut shoes (AE Cliftons) with a lighter navy suit, but it is a bit of a dandy look that really stands out as mentioned previously. Probably wouldn't wear it with a dark Navy or charcoal when I wear a suit to work though.

They don't pair well with all medium greys, either. I have a pair of medium grey trousers from BB that make the walnut look orange and it doesn't look good at all, i have to say. The chilis mclains look better with them. Case by case basis. I also have started polishing the walnut shoes with chili shoe cream occasionally and using conditioner, which has darkened them a bit, and they look even more rich and beautiful in my opinion. 

My workplace is business casual, and I often wear the walnut shoes with navy or even better with lighter blue odd trousers, or light grey, and they are stunning with dark brown, taupe or khaki wool trousers. Just for reference!

Get something dark brown, you can wear them with nearly anything! I almost never wear my black shoes anymore, except when being very formal in midnight navy.


----------



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

For a very formal look, a bit much perhaps. I will confess that I adore wearing tans, or occasionally even my cognac and white spectators, with a navy suit. The color combination just sings to me, I suppose; light grey is a wonderful look as well. I have worn lighter browns with dark greys, but it's an occasional pairing, and about half the time I doubt my choice during the day, in the same way that a yellow shirt always seems a capital idea in the morning and a tragedy in the afternoon.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

TheBarbaron said:


> I will confess that I adore wearing tans, or occasionally even my cognac and white spectators, with a navy suit.


Surely you refer to your navy suits of cotton and linen.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Shoes that are just a tad darker than the trousers are IMO almost always a good idea. White/creme shoes and spectators aside, who operate in their own league and are worn with specific clothes, that's how I choose shoes. With charcoal and dark navy, espresso would work. Tan doesn't really, people will be looking at your shoes instead of your face.

Charcoal and navy look really nice with black shoes though. Black shoes are not worn enough. 

I bought a pair of lighter grey/beige oxfords recently on massive discount (they fit really well and had 80% off) but they only really work with really light or white chinos. Any darker trousers and they start "popping". Shoes shouldn't 'pop', most often.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

arkirshner said:


> Surely you refer to your navy suits of cotton and linen.


You know, I've been pondering Strawfuts with a charcoal and blue windowpane suit. Might be on the radar this week...


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

I think you really have to look around and assess the norms at your own particular workplace. In my prior office settings, I might have only worn them with tan gabs, chinos, or cords.

My new setting has a much less conservative vibe, so I wouldn't think twice about any contrast problems if I felt like wearing them on a particular day.


----------



## shore living (Jul 7, 2011)

The AE Strands are a no brainer. Beautiful, saw them last month and already had a burnished split toe, so had Nordstroms order in Dk.Walnut 'cause I had to have a pair. Like the light with grey and navy pinstripe. Very British. I think nicer then the cordavan. Also at 199.00,not 295.00


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> You know, I've been pondering Strawfuts with a charcoal and blue windowpane suit. Might be on the radar this week...


Radar pinged today: brown/linen Strawfuts with a charcoal w/ blue windowpane. Didn't come out the way I'd like (moreso due to suit cut than color), but the white/brown/orange striped shirt and and floral brown/blue tie pull it together.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Radar pinged today: brown/linen Strawfuts with a charcoal w/ blue windowpane. Didn't come out the way I'd like (moreso due to suit cut than color), but the white/brown/orange striped shirt and and floral brown/blue tie pull it together.


In your honor, I wore medium brown algonquins with navy/medium blue _cotton _ nailhead suit. Can't bring myself to wear with wool.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

arkirshner said:


> In your honor, I wore medium brown algonquins with navy/medium blue _cotton _ nailhead suit. Can't bring myself to wear with wool.


Awww, that's sweet of you ;D

Mine was with wool, and as stated, didn't come off as I hoped, but wasn't terrible. I'm looking forward to getting some fall use out of them with a charcoal herringbone suit that is on the way.


----------

